# Australia vs New Zealand - what is better for IT / Programmers



## Tokyobrit (Aug 21, 2021)

I am British and currently living in Tokyo and considering a move to Australia or New Zealand in the future.

I work in IT as a Senior Programmer - most of my career has been spent in finance, the majority in Investment banks but I am open to over sectors, but work in finance would probably be better, or top tier tech sector. 

As such I wonder which country would be best in terms of job prospects - ideally looking for somewhere with a good number of job opportunities and at the top end of the payscale (my salary is six figures in British pounds).

Looking for somewhere to settle down for long term, with criteria being better weather, better health care and more relaxed lifecycle compared to England.

Any suggestions - I assume Australia given my criteria above (also considering Canada but the weather puts me off, and US but health care costs and violence puts me off).


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

If I had a choice of NZ or Aus it would be Aus. Cheaper CoL, cheaper property, more opportunities and options. Much better salaries in general. NZ is a great place to live but after nearly 10 years we've had enough of paying the high price to live here so looking to move to Aus as soon as possible where we'd be mortgage free and have the spare cash to enjoy ourselves until we retire.


----------



## Kingdragonfly (Apr 29, 2021)

Australia will almost always have better pay and more opportunities in IT. The two markets are not even comparable.

Either country is unlikely to make an offer, unless you are already in the country however.

Living in Australia means you will be more of a second-class citizen than in New Zealand.


----------



## Kingdragonfly (Apr 29, 2021)

"any web developer opportunities"

Last I heard Australia was getting on the Internet sometime next year 

You'll find it difficult to get any job in Australia, without being there (already got past managed isolation)

Check out this which has 5,000 advertised web developer ads









SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site


SEEK is Australia’s number one employment marketplace. Find jobs and career related information or recruit the ideal candidate. Why settle? SEEK




www.seek.com.au


----------

